

Bitcoin now accepted at productivity tool Toodledo - offsky
http://www.toodledo.com/forums/1/18593/0/bitcoin-as-payment-option.html

======
rosser
Do we really need to see a front page article for _every site that starts
accepting BTC_?

~~~
JohnTHaller
No, we don't. Especially since it's really "X accepts Coinbase, but doesn't
price in or accept Bitcoin directly".

It's the equivalent of having a new story every time someone accepted Paypal,
Amazon Payments of Google Wallet.

------
jmeekr
[rant about another no name site accepting Bitcoin only for publicity]

------
snorkel
If you think of it, Bitcoins wild upswings attracts speculators, and some of
those speculators happen to sell products themselves, hence they'll gladly
trade products and services for Bitcoins. Volatility is driving adoption more
than hurting it.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's another Coinbase checkout option, so Toodledo doesn't do any bitcoin
pricing or assume any risk.

------
chimeracoder
This is nice to see - not just to see that they're accepting Bitcoin, but that
they're still undergoing active development.

Despite the fact that to-do apps are literally the "Hello World" of Javascript
MVC frameworks[0], Toodledo is literally the _only_ service that fits my
requirements:

1\. Supports GTD in some sense (subprojects/subtasks is usually where they
fail)

2\. Is cross-platform (so I can use it both in the browser and on my Android
phone

3\. Has an open API (so I can fill in any missing details myself[1])

I've tried Remember the Milk, AnyDo, Astrid, and countless others. Every time
I've tried another tool, I've come back to Toodledo eventually.

[0] [http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

[1] Unrelated, but offsky, since you're probably reading this, I have a few
suggestions for you regarding making the API easier to develop for. Ping me if
you're interested in talking.

